# Does anyone use chains for bench press?



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

As in big steal chains in your gym to add on the end of the bench press bar for extra weight? just curious


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah we have them at the gym I use. They are useful as it allows you to overload the muscles in the top half of the movement (which is the strongest part) with a weight that you wouldn't be able to lift from the bottom part of the movement if you used plates. Obviously its important for them to curl up on the floor at the bottom of the movement effectively taking the weight off the bar then as you lift they get raised and the weight increases as the lift goes higher.

They are also good for barbell OHP but more to make the bar a bit more unstable so you have to work harded to lift it properly, good for core and stablilser muscles.

Just realised you might have been looking for a simple yes or no answer rather than an explanation of why you would use them! Sorry if I've just told you how to suck eggs!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

haha nar thats what i wanted to hear. just wondering where to get some. i dont think they are sold as weight lifting gear though, i think they are just found in old warehouses or somewhere and body builders just found a use from them lol


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

We have 3 pairs here and i use them regularly for squatting. others use them on bench and various other moves.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.elitefts.com/


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

Used to workout from a garage and i'd use large heavy duty chain's same principle they hang so as the bar is lowered the weight is taken off but as the bar is lifted higher more weight is added, great for adding weight at the strongest point of the movement like has already been mentioned


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Probably get them from a strongman supply website or similar. Elite FTS as you've posted above is a good start. they sell some really smart stuff.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I posted a link to where you can find some but they are way expensive, i want big thick ass chains also lol like 2inch think


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

Think outside the box, you dont "need" thick chains find a way to mimic the same action which is essentially weight being added to the bar at the strongest point of the lift.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You could try those resistance bands if you can fix them to the bench and stretch them as you press the bar up. Not sure how much they are or what resistance levels they provide but principle is the same. Alternativey its time to go skip diving to see what you can find!


----------



## aben (May 18, 2010)

There are chains for sale on pullum sports and gymratz as well as elitefts but they are stupidly expensive! I just went to a local iron mongers and they sold me a pair of 2 metre chains weighing 15 kilos each for £70 in total. For somethign similar on the internet you'd be looking at nearly £200 with postage


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I would not get them off any strong man supplier they will be twice the price. get the yellow pages out and look for lifting and sling supplies bet they are alot cheaper!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

SteamRod said:


> I would not get them off any strong man supplier they will be twice the price. get the yellow pages out and look for lifting and sling supplies bet they are alot cheaper!


Better still,ask them for some old stretched or defective chain that they cant use. The place i went to gave me about 30kg of the stuff for free after i explained what i wanted it for....he seemed quite interested in it really.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

top tip^


----------



## feuer frei (May 16, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> I would not get them off any strong man supplier they will be twice the price. get the yellow pages out and look for lifting and sling supplies bet they are alot cheaper!


bingo!!


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Better still,ask them for some old stretched or defective chain that they cant use. The place i went to gave me about 30kg of the stuff for free after i explained what i wanted it for....he seemed quite interested in it really.


Old lifting chains that have stretched or are just too old to certify now.... see this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200614960280&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI

It still works out quite expensive - unless you buy EXACTLY what you need. I sent the guy a question & he was V.helpful and willing to cut a deal cash on collection.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah but he still know it is used for lifting so it is going to be more expensive than someone expecting scrap value (£200 per tonne)

I recently bought 75kg or so length of chain each link is about a foot long its about 4-5 feet long I can get more if anyone want it about £70. it is rusty though.


----------

